# Device useable without power button?



## DrPepperLives

So I have the opportunity to buy a pretty cheap maxx off of craigslist. Only catch is the power button doesn't function. Are there ROMs that have a volume wake option? I figure this along with a soft screen sleep button and it would work great. I was also told the device will turn on automatically when plugged in. Is this the case?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amvulture

Widget licker allows you to wake with any hardware key

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoBears

I'd save your money and just buy one with a functional power button. If you need to simulate a battery pull its power+down. Getting in and out of fastboot etc.


----------



## scottpole

DrPepperLives said:


> So I have the opportunity to buy a pretty cheap maxx off of craigslist. Only catch is the power button doesn't function. Are there ROMs that have a volume wake option? I figure this along with a soft screen sleep button and it would work great. I was also told the device will turn on automatically when plugged in. Is this the case?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Whenever you plug it in, at least for me, my MAXX will just have the charging battery. It won't actually boot the OS.

EDIT: Just tested to confirm it does not boot into the OS. I even tried unplugging it when the Motorola M logo pops up before boot animation and it just powered back down. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66

You could always buy it and see how much an asurion replacement would be. Or you can save yourself the trouble and get a full functioning device. If you don't mind me asking. How much will you be buying it for?

Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


----------

